# I need some amps fixed.



## wilkinru (Apr 25, 2016)

So I've been buying old school amps for a little while now and I've started to collect a fair amount of amps that are broken and would like to look into getting repaired.

I have two RF 400.4s: 
1. No audio from any channel but LED comes on
2. Audio on all 4 but one is scratchy (may be able to fix myself?)

RF 40ix:
no audio in 1 channel, other channel works fine

Soundstream reference 644:
It works fine, however the center of the board has been a little warm crispy at one point. This looks like a high quality part and would like to restore it.

RF Punch 150 (before the classic Punch 150):
No audio on this one.

RF 200ix DSM:
Seems pretty dead. I tried to change out the FETs and resistors on the power supply side but no luck. 

Any suggestions for repair? For the most part I want to keep the price low as I'll either show them/use them in my garage.


----------



## GEM592 (Jun 19, 2015)

I know a guy/business in the Phoenix area that would probably fix any of those that are fixable (they don't touch very burnt boards for example).

But I don't know if we'd be able to work out shipping.

I would think there is somebody in LV area but I don't know.


----------



## GEM592 (Jun 19, 2015)

You can try:

Car Audio Amplifier Repair

Ask for Evans Bishop. 

They are very good with OS, particularly RF.

I think they have a setup where they work through shops nationwide. You'll want to know if there is one in LV. Maybe.


----------



## wilkinru (Apr 25, 2016)

Thanks, I will shoot them a call Monday and see. I would like someone in LV but hey, I'd rather get the job done correctly - which is why I'm not doing them for the most part. Keep the suggestions coming!


----------



## GEM592 (Jun 19, 2015)

Like I said, they may have a shop they work through in LV even though they're based in AZ. I know they do this around the upper 48 but I'm not sure about your area.


----------



## wilkinru (Apr 25, 2016)

I had one of my 4 channel rockford amps fixed - it was dead in one channel. One of my better looking amps and the other 3 channels were rather clean. Sadly this is no longer the case after repair. Every channel does play but with noticeable noise/static compared to before. 

I am testing these amps on a bench with a CB radio power supply so there engine noise type issues.

I checked the work, they replaced 3 of the power supply caps and all of the fets. Maybe one of the connections isn't very solid?

AHHHHHHHHHhhhhhhhh. I guess I'll take it back and complain.


----------



## GEM592 (Jun 19, 2015)

Was that my guy or someone else? Just curious ...


----------



## wilkinru (Apr 25, 2016)

A local shop. I found two of them...going to try the other next time.


----------

